# biggest buck ever,killed in the rain.



## bubbabuckslayer (Nov 30, 2008)

18 and1/2" wide,killed on 11-30-07 outta the same stand my dad killed his out of,third big buck killed off this place this season,all within a month of each other.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on a good buck and good job toughing out the rain.

Hoss


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 30, 2008)

Real nice!!!


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Nov 30, 2008)

the rain was worth it


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 1, 2008)

nice.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

good dear!


----------



## hwy22 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice buck T


----------



## ray97303 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great Job on a great looking buck!


----------

